# Zanderangeln



## Säsch25 (5. August 2012)

Hallo ich hätte mal eine frage zum Zanderangelm mit totem Köderfisch und auf Grund. Kann man den Köderfisch iwie fester machen damit der sich beim Wurf nicht gleich verabschiedet? Bei Hecht hab ich schon gesehen da verwenden sie die Müllbinden aber ka obd das den Zander wiederum von einem Biss abhaltet. Bitte um Tipps.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderangeln*

Wenn du frische Köfis verwendest und die vorzugsweise noch aufziehst, verabschiedet sich da nichts!


----------



## loftje (5. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderangeln*

einfach etwas kupferdraht um den köfi hält bombensicher


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderangeln*

Haken durch den Kopf stechen, dann brauchste kein Schnickschnack. Geht auch bei gefrorenen Köderfischen.


----------



## Säsch25 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderangeln*

Ok danke euch für die schnellen Antworten das mit den Kupferdraht hört sich ganz gut an und mit den Kopfdurchstechen werd ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## Stoney0066 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderangeln*

auffädeln! ködernadel vom maul bis hinten in den schwanz durchstechen und den einzelhaken vorne im maul hängen lassen... da rutscht dir niemals was vom haken!


----------



## HeavyMetal Fish (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zanderangeln*

Hi Säsch25

Nach meinen Erfahrungen nimmt der Zander den Köderfisch meistens von vorne. Und damit er hält ( und das tut er mit dieser Methode zu 100%) einfach eine Schlaufe um das Schwänzchen legen und das hält!! 

Ich mache das schon lange so und der KöFi bleibt auch garantiert gerade und biegt sich beim Auswerfen nicht durch 

MfG HeavyMetal Fish


----------

